# [SOLVED] tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work



## Amy_ (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried to set up a wireless router yesterday and when trying to connect with my laptop it had limited or no connectivity. I tried a few things but I couldn't get it to work so i switched back to my wired connection. Trying to set up the wireless router is not my concern though at the moment. Now my desktop can connect to the internet but my laptop and ps3 can not obtain an ip address. My desktop does not have a wireless card, thats the only thing I can think of why it will work when the other devices dont. 

Right now I have my cable modem hooked up to a D-Link switch with my desktop and laptop connected. The desktop can connect and I get a limited or no activity with my laptop. I have reset the modem multiple times, restarted computers, Right clicked on my connection and tried to repair it, connect the laptop straight to the modem and did all of the above again. The IP and DNS are set to obtain automatically. Nothing is working that I know of but I can plug in my desktop and its up and going in 2 seconds. 

The router was a very old one given to me from a friend. Its a Linksys V1. It is not connected to anything or even on now. The last time I tried to use this router I didn't get it to work and this same thing happened. I talked to my cable provider and no help, then talked to my work's IT support (its a work laptop) and they couldn't figure it out. I took it into work the next day and they were able to connect via wireless and wired using my D-Link switch. When I got home it work again just fine. I'm assuming then if I go somewhere with a open wireless network and try to connect on my laptop it may fix itself but I'm hoping someone may know whats going on and give me some tips without having to drive 20 minutes to see if that maybe works  Thanks!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

can we have details of make and exact model of the devices 

The modem may also be a router - so we need to know that 
Who is the ISP - its possible they use MAC filtering - it would be worth finding that out by calling them - that means they use the Mac ID from the PC or router to verify the connection - and you will need to clone that Mac ID into a router to get it to work - may explain why the desktop works and other do not 
The Mac ID is a number xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx that is on every network device - in the ipconfig /all you will do below- the physical address is the Mac ID 
But call the ISP support and ask them if they use that at all 

then we need to know how its all connected together 

Telephone/cable ==> <Modem make/model> ==> PC / Xbox 

what is working and what is not - 
the status of all the lights on the modem / router

the D-link Switch may confuse things as that needs to be behind a router , if connected to a modem would only excpect on device to work 

So - connect the desktop PC (which works from the account above) by cable to the modem and post back a ipconfig /all - see below - from a PC that is connected by cable to the modem 

Next connect the Laptop by cable and do a full powercycle - see below - and then post an ipconfig /all from the laptop 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Amy_ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

The modem is a Motorola SB5120 Surfboard cable modem I have it attached to the D-Link 10/100 Fast Ethernet Switch. I have my desktop, laptop and PS3 connect through that. 

This morning I saw an outside wifi open connection so I tried to connect with that and it worked. When I plugged it back into the modem and unplugged, waited, then plugged back in I could now get online on my laptop. (which i did probably 20 times yesterday with no luck)

But still cant get connected through the ps3. That wifi connection is no longer there so I can't try to do what I did with the laptop with the ps3. I have reset the ps3 to factor settings and tried to connect again and it still doesn't work. What fixed the laptop this time and last time was connecting wirelessly from an outside network and then I could connect through my cable. Now that the laptop is working do you still want to see the results from the ipconfig/all?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

here is a user manual
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000073893.pdf



> The modem is a Motorola SB5120 Surfboard cable modem I have it attached to the D-Link 10/100 Fast Ethernet Switch. I have my desktop, laptop and PS3 connect through that.


 Has that ever worked in the Past OK 

if we could see an ipconfig /all from the working PCs would be useful


----------



## Amy_ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

Yes this is how I've had everything set up for probably 3-4 years. Every now and then I've had to restart the modem due to low or no connectivy but it's always worked until I tried to use that wireless router then all my wireless devices could not obtain an ip adress when i changed back to my wired connection. 

Now my desktop computer cant connect.


laptop-


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : naa089
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cablerocket.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AG
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5C-A1-8F-F5

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cablerocket.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-29-A2-78-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.77.90
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.77.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.203.146.27
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.203.146.27
204.174.16.4
204.174.18.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 04, 2011 7:54:05 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 04, 2011 9:54:05 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Fortinet virtual adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-0F-FE-00-01


desktop-
Windows IP Configuration 
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : luke-162fde4e17 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : 
NoEthernet adapter Local Area Connection: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-80-53-BA-95 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes 
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.58.222 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

Thats showing what appears to be an ISP supplied IP address - so unless you have been supplied IP address from the ISP - not sure how the switch would work 


> Yes this is how I've had everything set up for probably 3-4 years.


 outside my experiences so i'll hung up my toolbox and monitor the post with interest , for the solution


----------



## Amy_ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

I've never done anything with the switch like that, it doesn't have any sort of software where I can go in and change settings. thank you for your help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

Amy the issue would appear to be that the ISP finally decided to control their ip addressing better.
You only get one now.

Normally you can never connect a switch to a modem because the isp only provides one public ip address. By connecting a switch and not a router you were getting multiple isp provided ip addresses.

Usually you pay extra for that.

Might want to invest in a new router which with NAT would allow you to have all of your devices connected to that modem and single ip address.


----------



## Amy_ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: tried connecting with the wireless router and now wired connection does work*

thats makes sense. i'm browsing for routers now. I guess I just got lucky for a while there  Thanks.


----------

